# Oat Meal from Rolled Oats



## BobR1 (Jan 13, 2011)

I found a very simple recipe for making oatmeal from your stored bulk rolled oats.

Electric Range Version
1 Cup Oats
3 Cups Water
1/4 Tea Spoon Salt
1/2 Tea Spoon Cinnamon
2 Tablespoons Butter or Margerine

Combine all ingrediants in a pan, and bring to a boil uncovered stiring every couple minutes.

When the mixture boils turn off heat, and stir frequently to keep from scorching over the next 10 minute period. 

Serve with Butter and Brown Sugar, etc.

With other heat sources that cool off rapidly you might want to let the mixture boil for a minute or two, then turn off heat.

Serves 2.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

we,ve gotten lazy lately and just use the rice cooker.


----------

